# Permanent Residency for a child with downs syndrome



## sharonkay (Jun 30, 2011)

I currently live in Alberta with my husband and children. When we originally moved here we both had work permits, however my husband was eligible for dual US/Canadian citizenship and now has a citizenship card. My work permit is about to expire so I have applied for permanent residence for myself and my kids, but I am hearing rumors that my application will most likely be denied since I have a child with down's syndrome. Is this true?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

If your husband is a Canadian citizen he should sponsor you and children for PR status.


----------



## sharonkay (Jun 30, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> If your husband is a Canadian citizen he should sponsor you and children for PR status.


Yes he is sponsoring us, but I have heard rumors that we will still be denied due to having a child with Down's Syndrome.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

sharonkay said:


> Yes he is sponsoring us, but I have heard rumors that we will still be denied due to having a child with Down's Syndrome.


Perhaps I misread your first post insofar as your husband was not your children's father. If he is their father and a citizen then yourspecial need child should have no problems, IMO.


----------



## sharonkay (Jun 30, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> Perhaps I misread your first post insofar as your husband was not your children's father. If he is their father and a citizen then yourspecial need child should have no problems, IMO.


My husband (sponsor) is the father of my children, however the child with Down's isn't technically either of our children. He is our nephew. We have had guardianship of him and raised him since my brother died 11 years ago. This is where we fear the issue lies, since he is not a biological child.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

sharonkay said:


> My husband (sponsor) is the father of my children, however the child with Down's isn't technically either of our children. He is our nephew. We have had guardianship of him and raised him since my brother died 11 years ago. This is where we fear the issue lies, since he is not a biological child.


It would probably help if he was adopted by you.


----------

